# Gentoo als router, ...DHCPD start niet op

## Azerix

Hoi,

ik heb een probleem met DHCPD, dhcpd wil niet opstarten. Ik volg deze hadnleiding om gentoo te gebruiken als server en internet delen, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml . Maar het lukt mij niet   :Confused:  .

this wat ik krijg als ik boot mijn gentoo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Setting ownership on dhcpd.leases.....[ok] 
> 
> Starting DHCPD ......                        [!!] 
> ...

 

 dit is mijn conf.d/net er uit ziet

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface 
> 
> # 
> ...

 

eth0 krijgt de ip van @home, dat is wel goed, hij start ook op en eth1 krijgt het volgende IP adress 192.168.0.1 .

dit mijn dhcp/dhcpd.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> authoritative; 
> 
> ddns-update-style ad-hoc; 
> ...

 

wat er in de howto stond dat ik moet in conf.d/dhcpd de volgende zijn wijzigen

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Set IFACE="eth0"
> 
> 

 

De bedoeling dat gentoo als router functioneerd. Ik had daarvoor 2003 windows server als router gebruikt, maar sinds gisteren wou ik gentoo ook even proberen. Hier bij een overzicht hoe van mijn zogenaamde etwerk

Internet Provider (modem) naar gentoo eth0 krijgt ip van provider en eth1 gaat naar swith, en aan swith zijn andere computers ook aangesloten.

----------

## frenkel

Hoe kunnen we je helpen zonder foutmeldingen?

Post eens wat output van log bestanden enzo, die vindt je meestal in /var/log/

Frank

----------

## Azerix

 *Frenkel wrote:*   

> Hoe kunnen we je helpen zonder foutmeldingen?
> 
> Post eens wat output van log bestanden enzo, die vindt je meestal in /var/log/
> 
> Frank

 

Als het goed is , had ik al gezeght wat mijn foutmelding is   :Confused: , dhcpd wil niet opstarten. In /var/log zitten genoeg en verschillinde bestanden, welke moet ik bekijken?moet ik auth.log openen?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Setting ownership on dhcpd.leases.....[ok] 
> 
> Starting DHCPD ...... [!!] 
> ...

 

Ik heb vermoeden dat aan mijn instellngen zit, de probleem, daarom heb ik zel allemaal gepost.

----------

## frenkel

/var/log/messages als je syslog gebruikt en als je metalog gebruikt /var/log/everything/current

Frank

----------

## coax

Typ eens dmesg en kijk of je geen speciale output krijgt over dhcp.

Volgens google staat de log van dhcpd in /tmp/dhcp/dhcpd.log dus kijk daar ook eens naar de output.

Heb je voor de rest wel dhcp nodig? Over hoeveel computers gaat het? Is het niet veel eenvoudiger om de ip adressen zelf op te geven?

----------

## Azerix

 *coax wrote:*   

> Typ eens dmesg en kijk of je geen speciale output krijgt over dhcp.
> 
> Volgens google staat de log van dhcpd in /tmp/dhcp/dhcpd.log dus kijk daar ook eens naar de output.
> 
> Heb je voor de rest wel dhcp nodig? Over hoeveel computers gaat het? Is het niet veel eenvoudiger om de ip adressen zelf op te geven?

 

Google heeft helaas niet gelijk, maar Frenkel wel zit in /var/log/messages, en ik gebruik idd syslog

dit is wat er in /var/log/messages staat:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jan 7 19:17:37 azerix dhcpd: Wrote 0 leases to leases file.
> 
> 

 

Als ik dmesg probeer, dan krijg ik niks over dhcp te ziene, wel een hoop tekst , maar niks over dhcp. Ik heb 5 clients PC´s, en als ik ip adressen zelf aangeef , werkt ie dan wel?

----------

## polle

wat krijg je als je dit commando ingeeft:

 /etc/init.d/dhcp start

----------

## Azerix

 *polle wrote:*   

> wat krijg je als je dit commando ingeeft:
> 
>  /etc/init.d/dhcp start

 

ik krijg het zelfde probleem

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Setting ownership on dhcpd.leases.....[ok] 
> 
> Starting DHCPD ...... [!!] 

 

ik heb een topic gevonden in gahtering tweakers

http://gathering.tweakers.net/forum/list_messages/644018///dhcpd%2Cgentoo kan het zijn dat ik de zelfde probleem heb? DHCP hoort toch naar eth1 te luisteren en niet naar eth0, want eth0 krijgt het ip van provider (@home).

----------

## frenkel

 *coax wrote:*   

> Typ eens dmesg en kijk of je geen speciale output krijgt over dhcp.
> 
> Volgens google staat de log van dhcpd in /tmp/dhcp/dhcpd.log dus kijk daar ook eens naar de output.
> 
> Heb je voor de rest wel dhcp nodig? Over hoeveel computers gaat het? Is het niet veel eenvoudiger om de ip adressen zelf op te geven?

 

Alles wat in dmesg staat heeft met je KERNEL te maken, dus output van bijv modules enzo, niets met userland programma's.

Frank

----------

## polle

misschien ook interessant:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=246384&highlight=dhcpd

----------

## Azerix

 *polle wrote:*   

> misschien ook interessant:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=246384&highlight=dhcpd

 

Ik denk niet dat we de zefde probleem hebben.

----------

## Azerix

waar zou dan aan liegen? kan iemand helpen? Ik ben vast wel niet de eeinige die Gentoo als router gebruikt.  :Confused:  ikheb het vermoden dat mijn eth1 niet werkt, maar ik heb dit topic gelezen http://gathering.tweakers.net/forum/list_messages/644018///dhcpd%2Cgentoo ik denk dat ik moet ook dhcpd.conf file aanapassen. Mieschien moet ik een interface er bij zetten. Maar ik weet niet hoe precies moet aanpase?

 *Quote:*   

> dhcpd_ifaces=vx0                           # ethernet interface(s)

 

Maar tot nu toe niemand heeft naar mijn instellinge gekeken , die ik gepost had   :Confused: 

Alvast bedankt,

azerix

----------

## frenkel

dhcpd.conf:

dhcpd_ifaces=eth1

Waarom wil je eigenlijk dhcp gebruiken op je lokale netwerk? Ik vindt dat alleen maar irritant, dan moet ik naar een andere kamer lopen om te kijken wat het ip is van de andere computer.

Frank

----------

## coax

 *Frenkel wrote:*   

> dhcpd.conf:
> 
> dhcpd_ifaces=eth1
> 
> 

 

Yep. In de howto staan eth0 en eth1 andersom dan bij jou, dus moet je ook je variabele in dhcpd.conf anders definieren.

Als dat niet werkt... staan net.eth1 en net.eth0 wel in een runlevel?

----------

## Azerix

In dhcp.conf of in nano /etc/conf.d/dhcp, want in howto staat van dat het /conf.d/dhcp moet aangepast worden

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> conf.d/dhcp 
> 
> dhcpd_ifaces=eth1 
> ...

 

En in mijn dhcpd.conf staat niks over interface, dit is mijn dhcp.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> authoritative; 
> 
> ddns-update-style ad-hoc; 
> ...

 

Ik heb ook van platsten geruild met eht0 en eth1, ik heb het nou precies gedaan wat in howtoo staat. Maar ik krijg wel ipadressen alleen dhcp wil steeds niet opstarten

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Setting ownership on dhcpd.leases.....[ok] 
> 
> Starting DHCPD ...... [!!]
> ...

 

klopt uberhaupt mijn dhcpd.conf? is die wel goed geconfigureert?

Coax, wat bedoel je met runlevel?

Ik heb ook in /var/log/messages bekeken, en dit is wat r op staat:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jan 8 16:17:37 azerix kernel: eth1: setting half-duplex based on MII #1 link p$
> 
> Jan 8 16:17:37 azerix dhcpd: Wrote 0 leases to leases file.
> ...

 

----------

## ruben

 *Frenkel wrote:*   

> Waarom wil je eigenlijk dhcp gebruiken op je lokale netwerk? Ik vind dat alleen maar irritant, dan moet ik naar een andere kamer lopen om te kijken wat het ip is van de andere computer.

 

Heel gemakkelijk voor computers op het lokale netwerk die regelmatig van locatie veranderen (oa laptops)... in dhcpd.conf zorg ik er gewoon voor dat de machines die op het lokaal netwerk komen een ip-adres toegewezen krijgen op basis van hun MAC-adres.

En... al eens hetvolgende geprobeerd?

```
ping -b 255.255.255.255
```

@Azerix

Ik heb ook een gentoo router opgezet, maar heb daarvoor niet die gentoo manual gebruikt. Gewoon zelf de interfaces opgezet, dhcpd en de firewall ingesteld met fwbuilder.

Probeer misschien eens manueel als root hetvolgende te runnen en kijk of je die dhcp-server dan werkend krijgt:

```
/usr/sbin/dhcpd -pf /var/run/dhcp/dhcpd.pid -q -user dhcp -group dhcp -q eth1
```

Hetgeen in je dhcp staat is volgens mij verkeerd. Mijn /etc/conf.d/dhcp bevat hetvolgende: (dit is in de veronderstelling dat eth0 verbonden is met de buitenwereld, en eth1 verbonden met je lokaal netwerk, waarop je de dhcp-server wil runnen)

```
IFACE="eth1"

DHCPD_OPTS="-q"
```

----------

## Azerix

Ruben eth1 krijgt de ip adress nu van modem(provider @home) en eth0 is aan swithc aangesloten en in ik heb een IP aangegeven 192.169.0.1, maar kun je even jou confiraites van conf.d/net , conf.d/dhcp, dhcpd.conf posten dan kan ik ook even ziene? gebruik je switch?

moet ik nou wijzigen conf.d/dhcp?

----------

## Azerix

ik heb het net gewijzigt dat eth0 krijgt de ip van buitenwereld dus provider en eth1 is local, dat is precies wat in eerst plats had.

Als ik ping -b 255.255.255.255, dan krijg ik gewoon aantwoord en pakkete worden ook gestuurd.

en als ik dit probeer

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/sbin/dhcpd -pf /var/run/dhcp/dhcpd.pid -q -user dhcp -group dhcp -q eth1
> 
> 

 

dan zeght ie gewoon niks, maar wat hoort ie te doen dan DHCP laten opstarten?Ik heb het op nieuw geprobeerd de zelfde code dus:/usr/sbin/dhcpd -pf /var/run/dhcp/dhcpd.pid -q -user dhcp -group dhcp -q eth1, en toen kreg ik dit als bericht:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> All rights reserved.
> 
> Usage: dhcp [-p <UDP port #>] [-d] [-f]
> ...

 

----------

## frenkel

 *ruben wrote:*   

>  *Frenkel wrote:*   Waarom wil je eigenlijk dhcp gebruiken op je lokale netwerk? Ik vind dat alleen maar irritant, dan moet ik naar een andere kamer lopen om te kijken wat het ip is van de andere computer. 
> 
> Heel gemakkelijk voor computers op het lokale netwerk die regelmatig van locatie veranderen (oa laptops)... in dhcpd.conf zorg ik er gewoon voor dat de machines die op het lokaal netwerk komen een ip-adres toegewezen krijgen op basis van hun MAC-adres.
> 
> En... al eens hetvolgende geprobeerd?
> ...

 

Ja, dat heb ik aleens geprobeerd, maar nog is het niet makkelijk als je ruim 30 computers hebt in je netwerk. Ja, je weet dan ip-adressen, maar het vinden van die ene specifieke computer is dan nog but.

Frank

----------

## ruben

 *Azerix wrote:*   

> ik heb het net gewijzigt dat eth0 krijgt de ip van buitenwereld dus provider en eth1 is local, dat is precies wat in eerst plats had.

 

ok

 *Azerix wrote:*   

> Als ik ping -b 255.255.255.255, dan krijg ik gewoon aantwoord en pakkete worden ook gestuurd.

 Dit was niet voor jou bedoeld eigenlijk, maar daarmee kun je gewoon zien welke machine op je lokaal netwerk draaien en de ip-adressen die ze hebben.

 *Azerix wrote:*   

> en als ik dit probeer
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> /usr/sbin/dhcpd -pf /var/run/dhcp/dhcpd.pid -q -user dhcp -group dhcp -q eth1
> ...

 

Ik denk dat het normaal is dat die niks zegt. Hetgeen je dan zou moeten doen, is 1 van de machines op je lokaal netwerk opstarten en kijken of die een ip-adres, de dns-server, enz krijgt. Na het de eerste keer te runnen, zou er normaal een dhcpd proces op je machine moeten runnen, dat kan je controleren met hetvolgende:

```
ps -F -u dhcp
```

Dat zou moeten teruggeven dat je dhcpd proces aan het runnen is, en dan moet je een machine op je lan opstarten en kijken of die een ip-adres krijgt.

Hier zijn de files die ik gebruik... let wel, die zijn volledig op mijn configuratie ingesteld, maar ze helpen je misschien op weg. Bij mij is eth0 buitenwereld, eth1 lokaal netwerk.

Ik heb de files /etc/init.d/net.eth0 en /etc/init.d/net.eth1 omdat ik 2 netwerkkaarten heb, eth0 en eth1

```
firetiger conf.d # ls -l /etc/init.d/net.eth?

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 9776 Oct 25 13:41 /etc/init.d/net.eth0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    8 May 20  2004 /etc/init.d/net.eth1 -> net.eth0
```

Dan netwerkconfiguratie instellen in /etc/conf.d/net

```
# /etc/conf.d/net:

# eth0 wijst naar de buitenwereld, krijgt ip via dhcp

iface_eth0="dhcp"

# eth1 zit op lokaal netwerk

# wordt gebruikt als gateway, dus neem ik als adres x.x.x.1

iface_eth1="192.168.77.1 broadcast 192.168.77.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

```

Dan hebben we een dhcp-server nodig die ip-adressen toekent op het lokaal netwerk. Die configuratie zit in /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf.

```
# /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf

# mijn lokale domeinnaam

option domain-name "test.org";

# ik gebruik de bestaande dns-servers die mijn router gebruikt

# als je ook je eigen dns-server draait, dan moet je die hier invullen

# natuurlijk... ik draai geen lokale dns-server omdat ik maar een beperkt

# aantal machines heb, en ik gewoon de /etc/hosts file gebruik

option domain-name-servers 134.58.126.3, 134.58.127.1;

option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;

# mijn lokaal netwerk zit op 192.168.77.x

option broadcast-address 192.168.77.255;

option routers 192.168.77.1;

default-lease-time 600;

max-lease-time 7200;

authoritative;

ddns-update-style ad-hoc;

# Use this to send dhcp log messages to a different log file (you also

# have to hack syslog.conf to complete the redirection).

log-facility local7;

# mijn machine beast krijgt altijd ip-adres 192.168.77.2

# gebaseerd op zijn MAC-adres 00:0C:57:c1:33:69

host beast {

  hardware ethernet 00:0C:57:c1:33:69;

  fixed-address 192.168.77.2;

}

host guava {

  hardware ethernet 00:03:97:BE:39:9A;

  fixed-address 192.168.77.3;

}

host printer {

  hardware ethernet 00:0C:41:45:B4:B0;

  fixed-address 192.168.77.6;

}

# de bezoekers krijgen ip-adress van

# 192.168.77.7 tem 192.168.77.9

subnet 192.168.77.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

  range 192.168.77.7 192.168.77.9;

}

```

Verdere configurate van de dhcp server in /etc/conf.d/dhcp. Hier moeten we aangeven dat onze dhcp-server op de netwerkkaart van het lokale netwerk moet draaien, dus krijgen we:

```
IFACE="eth1"

DHCPD_OPTS="-q"
```

Met "rc-update add dhcp default" zorgen we ervoor dat de dhcp-server automatisch start bij het booten.

Op dit punt controleer je best of tot hier alles werkt. Je machine moet dus op zowel eth0 als eth1 een ip-adres gekregen hebben, en je moet ook een machine op je intern netwerk booten om te zien of die dan een ip-adres krijgt van je router. Dan moet je maar terug naar die manual kijken om je dns-server en nat in orde te krijgen.

(voor je de dhcp-server opnieuw test, zorg ervoor dat je het bestaande dchpd proces eerst killt..)

----------

## Azerix

In howto http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml die ik vogl staat van dat ik moet in menuconfig file sommige digen aanvinnken, en dat zijn de volgende, ik heb alle kunnen vinden en aangevinkt , behalve IP range match support

Dit moet ik allemaal anvinken volgens howto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Networking options  --->
> 
>    [*] TCP/IP networking
> ...

 

Maar ik kan IP range match support niet vinden. Ik denk dat is warrom DHCp wil niet opstarten. 

Weet iemand waar en hoe kan ik dat vinden, ik kan hem nergens vinden in menuconfig.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [*] IP range match support
> 
> 

 

----------

## Azerix

hallo , 

gaat iemand mij nog helpen, imand die ooit zelfde howto gevolgt had. Ik gebruik kernel 2.24.

----------

## frenkel

Post eens in het engelse forum.

Frank

----------

## Braempje

 *Azerix wrote:*   

> hallo , 
> 
> gaat iemand mij nog helpen, imand die ooit zelfde howto gevolgt had. Ik gebruik kernel 2.24.

 Een beetje vriendelijker mag ook maar bon.

Kan je eens een output van ifconfig geven?

----------

## Azerix

Sry oohr,  ben al 2 dagen mee beizig met DHCP probleem en ik kom er niet uit.

Mijn eth0 krijgt autmatisch IP van @home dus 82.75.12.5, ik kan gewoon internet mee, en pingen. En voor eth1 heb ik een statische IP aangegeven en dat is 192.168.0.1.

----------

## Azerix

moet ik mischien mijn hostname veranderen, in CC709701-A die van @home. Ik heb al in conf.d/net file verandert, staat al het volgende DHCPD_eth0="-h CC709701-A", ik kan wel pingen naar verschillende sites, krijg ook aantwoord.

Hoe kan hostanme van mij Gentoo wijzigen?

----------

## Rainmaker

 *Azerix wrote:*   

> In howto http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/home-router-howto.xml die ik vogl staat van dat ik moet in menuconfig file sommige digen aanvinnken, en dat zijn de volgende, ik heb alle kunnen vinden en aangevinkt , behalve IP range match support
> 
> Dit moet ik allemaal anvinken volgens howto:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Hoezo kun je em niet vinden?

Hostname verander je in /etc/hostname, of in /etc/conf.d/hostname (als je ~x86 gebruikt)

Wel opnieuw opstarten na wijzigen. Apache e.d. kunnen hier problemen mee krijgen, omdat de oude hostname nog in de config staat

----------

## Azerix

ik heb anders mijn hostname verandert gewoon de volgende code gebruikt:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> echo mijnmachine > /etc/hostname
> 
> 

 

maar dat helpt ook niet , krijg nog steeds zelfde probleem:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Setting ownership on dhcpd.leases.....[ok] 
> 
> Starting DHCPD ...... [!!] 

 

Ik weet niet meer wat ik allemaal moet wijzigen om DHCP voor elkaar te krijgen   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## WHiZZi

Post eens je output van 

ifconfig

en

cat /etc/conf.d/net

Volgens mij haal je een hoop dingen door elkaar..

----------

## Braempje

 *Azerix wrote:*   

> Sry oohr,  ben al 2 dagen mee beizig met DHCP probleem en ik kom er niet uit.
> 
> Mijn eth0 krijgt autmatisch IP van @home dus 82.75.12.5, ik kan gewoon internet mee, en pingen. En voor eth1 heb ik een statische IP aangegeven en dat is 192.168.0.1.

 Geen probleem, maar geef die output wel. Het zou kunnen dat er daar iets scheelt...

----------

## Azerix

 *Braempje wrote:*   

>  *Azerix wrote:*   Sry oohr,  ben al 2 dagen mee beizig met DHCP probleem en ik kom er niet uit.
> 
> Mijn eth0 krijgt autmatisch IP van @home dus 82.75.12.5, ik kan gewoon internet mee, en pingen. En voor eth1 heb ik een statische IP aangegeven en dat is 192.168.0.1. Geen probleem, maar geef die output wel. Het zou kunnen dat er daar iets scheelt...

 

wat bedoelje precies met output ? Ik heb toch gezegt dat mijn eth0 is 82.75.12.5 en eth1 is statisch ip aangewezen en dat is 192.168.0.1.

mijn conf.f/net is

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # This is basically the ifconfig argument without the ifconfig $iface 
> 
> # 
> ...

 

als ik DHCPD probeerd dan krijg ik voldende bericht:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Copyright 2004 Internet Systems Consortium
> 
> All rights reserved.
> ...

 

Maar ik heb ze wel aan in menu config, in configuratie menu van kernel:

Packet socket en Socket filtering.

Als ik nou mijn kernel upgrade , wat zou dan  met instellingen van kernel gebeuren? Ik kan mijn  kernel upgraden naar 2.4.28.

----------

## WHiZZi

 *Azerix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Copyright 2004 Internet Systems Consortium
> 
> All rights reserved.
> ...

 

Als je in je menuconfig kijkt staat er bij beide een [*] in het hokje (en geen [M]) ?

----------

## Azerix

Ik heb het ook [*] bij beiden staan en geen M

----------

## Braempje

 *Azerix wrote:*   

>  *Braempje wrote:*    *Azerix wrote:*   Sry oohr,  ben al 2 dagen mee beizig met DHCP probleem en ik kom er niet uit.
> 
> Mijn eth0 krijgt autmatisch IP van @home dus 82.75.12.5, ik kan gewoon internet mee, en pingen. En voor eth1 heb ik een statische IP aangegeven en dat is 192.168.0.1. Geen probleem, maar geef die output wel. Het zou kunnen dat er daar iets scheelt... 
> 
> wat bedoelje precies met output ? Ik heb toch gezegt dat mijn eth0 is 82.75.12.5 en eth1 is statisch ip aangewezen en dat is 192.168.0.1.

 

Plak gewoon wat het commando ifconfig (uitgevoerd als root) geeft...

----------

